# My first belly with Q-view



## custom99 (Jul 7, 2011)

I started with an 11 pound belly. Paid $2.20 a pound. 








I skinned it, removed silver skin, measured out cure #1 and rubbed it in good.

























I sealed them in vac pac but I did not suck all the air out. Started getting some juice in about a day and a half. Put in the frig at 37 degrees. I massaged the packs each day. I ended up pulling them on the 6th day and adding some salt and sugar. I wrapped them in saran wrap. Back in frig and massage each day. Tenth day I removed them, rinsed them, soaked in cold water for an hour, and did fry test. Fantastic! I then patted them dry and back in frig overnight. More to come.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2011)

Good Price there neighbor!!







Thanks,

Bear


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 7, 2011)

ohh ohh oh I love these bacon post......


----------



## biaviian (Jul 7, 2011)

Very good price indeed!  I can't wait to see the end product!


----------



## custom99 (Jul 7, 2011)

I got them ready to go in the smoker at 9:30 am.







I preheated and am keeping the temp right on 100 degrees.







After 4 hours. About 1:30. I think it is looking great.







I was having some problems getting smoke at that low of a temp. Todd at Amazen has been an incredible help to me. He helped save my bacon. He told me about the can and soldering iron trick to temporarily get me through today.


----------



## custom99 (Jul 7, 2011)

I did not know if that was a good price or not since there is only 1 place around to buy it. Luckily I have a butcher shop 1 mile from the house. They were the only ones that even could supply belly.


----------



## custom99 (Jul 7, 2011)

I see a lot of people put their meat back in the frig when they are done with it in the smoker. Is there any reason for that? Does it need to rest? The reason I am asking is my wife wants some bacon with fresh tomato from the garden when she gets home from work tonight.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 7, 2011)

I always let my bacon rest for at least a day to let all the flavors meld and relax and get happy. There's a technical name for this but it escapes me at the moment.  I also will throw mine in the freezer to get ready for the slicer.  Makes slicing so much easier! 

Now, the other side of the coin is it's always better to keep mama happy!  If she want a fresh BLT sammie tonight after work, then take one of those slabs and cut how much you think you'll need and make her happy!! Nothing wrong with eating it right away, it's just that it will taste better tomorrow...

Great job!  Looks excellent!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2011)

Shellbellc said:


> I always let my bacon rest for at least a day to let all the flavors meld and relax and get happy. There's a technical name for this but it escapes me at the moment.  I also will throw mine in the freezer to get ready for the slicer.  Makes slicing so much easier!
> 
> Now, the other side of the coin is it's always better to keep mama happy!  If she want a fresh BLT sammie tonight after work, then take one of those slabs and cut how much you think you'll need and make her happy!! Nothing wrong with eating it right away, it's just that it will taste better tomorrow...
> 
> Great job!  Looks excellent!


LOL----What Shellbellc said. I always wrap it in saran wrap, and put it in the fridge until the next day. This last one I took out of the smoker later than usual, so I gave it about 38 hours in the fridge. 

I had to steal a couple slices off the one piece a  little early though, because I got this Bear that lives at my house, and he loves Bacon!!!!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 7, 2011)

I always throw my bacon in the fridge to rest overnignt.  You'll notice a difference.

Bear's idea to wrap in saran wrap my be helpful.  My last batch was so smokey, that my ice cream had a "Smoke Smell" to it!

How's it coming?

Color change yet?

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 7, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I always throw my bacon in the fridge to rest overnignt.  You'll notice a difference.
> 
> Bear's idea to wrap in saran wrap my be helpful.  My last batch was so smokey, that my ice cream had a "Smoke Smell" to it!
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch Todd!!!

"Honey...does this ice cream taste smokey??"

  Craig


----------



## custom99 (Jul 7, 2011)

I pulled it at 6 pm. I was afraid of the flavor with the smoke situation. I just sliced 2 pieces off one of them and it tasted fantastic. I will know the real truth Friday when I slice it and try more than the teaser I just had. I wrapped them up like Bear suggested and  will put back in fridge after I clean up. Sent the wife a text she cant try till Friday. Have to wash and hide the pan so she doesnt know.







Not nearly as nice looking as others on here but as least it tastes good. Can only get better from here.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks Good To Me!

TJ


----------



## meateater (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks damn good to me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job.


----------



## j3ff (Jul 7, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Good Price there neighbor!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2011)

J3ff,

I have paid as little as $2 per pound, and as much as $3.15.

A few weeks ago I paid $2.65 for two bellies totaling just over 17 pounds.

I buy mine with the skin already removed.

Bear


----------



## custom99 (Jul 7, 2011)

They didnt offer it without the skin where I got it. I am having my father come over and show me the quick way of doing it next time. He is a retired butcher. I struggled thru it and lost more weight on the pieces than I should have.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks good! Can't wait to see it sliced!


----------



## jak757 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks goo to me!  And the fact that it tastes good to you -- that's all that matters.  

I get my bellies with the skin on too -- only way they are where I buy them.  I leave the skin on and remove after smoking as I have heard it's easier then.  It's still a bit tricky -- but if I leave a little meat on it's already cured and smoked, so I can gut it off use it.  I also keep the cured and smoke skin -- can be used in many ways!

I am not familiar with the method you used -- rub first with cure #1, and then later add sugar and salt.  Did I understand that correctly?  I've always mixed the cure#1 with sugar and salt and used that mixture as the cure.  Is there an advantage to doing it the other way?

Really good post!  I'm smoking my bacon Sunday, and all of these bacon posts are getting me ready!


----------



## custom99 (Jul 8, 2011)

It was only done that way because of a mistake on my part. Not trying to make up any new methods. I will have the true taste test later when I get home from work.


----------



## roller (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking good...


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

So Custom....

Will you make bacon again?

Todd


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice !!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wish I had a Big Old BLT myself right now !!!!!


----------



## custom99 (Jul 8, 2011)

Todd, I definitely WILL be making more. The taste is fantastic. I just wont be doing any more cold smoke until I have the right equipment. What is the difference between the dust and the pellets?


----------



## custom99 (Jul 8, 2011)

Here it is sliced up:













Crushed peppercorns on one piece.













I cut up the ends and small pieces and fried them up to put in some omelettes.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great job *custom*, I like the CBP on mine too


----------



## custom99 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks all for the help, support, and feedback on my first bacon. Hopefully I can help others in the future. Kevin


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 8, 2011)

Very Nice. Sure smells good to.

I love Smellavision. Must come with the Q View.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Karl


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Shellbellc said:


> I always let my bacon rest for at least a day to let all the flavors meld and relax and get happy. There's a technical name for this but it escapes me at the moment.




It's called guard it !


----------

